# Finally! All 3 together <3



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

And nope, I was not the one to do it. Although I'm really impressed we even got one. We had 'Pet Potraits' at the store yesterday by one of Goshen's most sought after photographers. It was a fund raiser for the local animal shelter. We had over 40 dogs and 1 cat in under 3 hours! It was a total zoo and soooo much fun! So with all the commotion, strangers, dogs barking, etc...I can't believe how many great shots she was able to capture for people. And yes...my Callie once again dropped her ears in the pic. *sigh* But all in all I think it's a pretty good shot of all 3. I'm hoping for Valentines Day we'll have a different background so they show up better. She didn't have time to change backgrounds with that many people showing up. Heck they were standing in line 30 minutes before it was to start! :w00t:

So here are my babies all together. :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

omg! That pic is gorgeous!!
All 3 look great!!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Now, that's my kind of family! Oh Crystal, they look great! But where the hike are you? Do you have a picture with ALL of you in it? Fess up.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! I looove it, Crystal :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Aaaawww, that's so hard to get!!! And yours came out Wonderful!!! Callie's just a widdle shy with da pupparazzi but she still radiates


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Very nice portrait!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, Crystal, that photo is PERFECTION!!!!!!! What a treasure!!!!! WOW!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Sandcastles said:


> Now, that's my kind of family! Oh Crystal, they look great! But where the hike are you? Do you have a picture with ALL of you in it? Fess up.


Nope...I'm not in any of them. :innocent: Cyd keeps saying she wants to get one of me and the babies together. I'm just so not photogenic. I don't really have a lazy eye in real life, but put me in front of a camera and my one eye is almost always half closed. I'm very self conscience of it.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How lovely Crystal. Callies expression is priceless :biggrin: Sounds like a really fun time.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Woah!! That's them? I saw a tiny pic of them pn FB, but I didn't realize those were your three!!! I LOVE the pic and although Callie dropped her ears she is looking at the camera and looks fabulous. I wonder what Zoe and Jett were looking at? In any case, this is a fabulous picture which should be framed and I also love seeign our white malts on white backgrounds - they look so angelic


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

The picture of the three is just beautiful. I agree-they look angelic with the white background!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Crystal, that just makes me sigh!!:wub: It is so endearing and lovely. You have to have one framed to put on your counter at work......I just love that portrait of your babies!!:chili::chili::chili:!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:wub::wub: The first thing that came to my mind when I saw the pic was "how very angelic" :wub::wub: You'll treasure that one always.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

That picture is pure perfection, i just love it!!!!:wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Crystal, that's an amazing picture of all three! I love it! Its hard to get three looking perfect at the same time but looks like they did it!! :wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Great pictures!!!!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Crystal that photo is beautiful! Your babies are so adorable :wub:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

That is am awesome picture! I love it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Crystal, that is pure heaven!!!!! OMG I love it. The babies look ADORABLE and the picture is perfect...ohhhhh just love you and your babies. Seriously love the pic!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

That is a great picture Crystal!!! Beautiful Maltese family:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think you hit the jackpot with that shot, Crystal.:wub::wub::wub: Indeed a gifted photographer but what great models. :cloud9: All three look perfect and I've never picked up on any dropped ear or propped ear:HistericalSmiley: in our Malts. I never even think of it with Tyler. Is it just that perk up look where they lift their ears?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh it is just beautiful, I do like the white background too. Yes they'd show up better with a darker one, but I like this too. they look angelic.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's a precious pic of all three. )


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

Adorable picture! I know how hard it is to get a good picture of 3 dogs together. Great job!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Those pictures are great, your three are all so sweet.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Crystal I love the picture, :aktion033:is it me or do your babies look alike? :blink:Gosh they are just the cutest:wub: it must be so fun to have them all give you loves in the mornings:wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I love love love the picture!!! I agree with the different background they might stand out even more! I can see that Callie's ears are dropped but she still looks adorable!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

How sweet! Maybe it was too busy for Callie and next time you can have her do yours first before everyone else arrives.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I just don't see how this could be any better - I have no idea what a "dropped ear" is - but if Callie has one, I'll take one too - she is *perfect*

The are ALL perfect!


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Crystal, you have 3 absolutely beautiful babies!! This picture is priceless!! Bless their sweet little hearts!!!! :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Crystal - they are beautiful!!! Give them lots of hugs from us!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

what a sweet pic, love it!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe-I love the new portrait of your 3 adorable babies!:wub: They look so sweet...


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh what a GORGEOUS picture of all three!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

WOW!!! Just beautiful! Gorgeous! It really is perfect. I LOVE the photo, Crystal!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

awesome photos!!!


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

They are so cute! What a great picture!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Wonderful pictures!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oooo! I love it!
The white and pink loks so airy!
I like that you got a pic of all three together!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I think it's a perfect portrait & all 3 of your fluffs are perfectly perfect.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Crystal -- all 3 look gorgeous -- and I know that's almost impossible. It's hard to get a good shot of 1 let alone 3.

So glad that the event was such a success.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Sweet pic of your adorable trio!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I can't get over this picture. It's amazing. You will cherish this one forever Crystal. Blow it up and frame it. This one should be the focal point of your family room!!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

What a great picture! I love it!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awwww, Crystal, I love your darling 'Trio'! How adorable they look in their pretty outfits! :heart:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i loe it !!!! they all look great !!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Very precious, Crystal! I'm on the fence about having portraits done. Alice (Godiva Goddess) had a great guy do her two recently. I'd really like to do it, but the package I want is rather pricey for me now. Then again, it _could_ be Bonnie's Christmas present...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Very precious, Crystal! I'm on the fence about having portraits done. Alice (Godiva Goddess) had a great guy do her two recently. I'd really like to do it, but the package I want is rather pricey for me now. Then again, it _could_ be Bonnie's Christmas present...


We'll be doing another pet portrait event around Valentine's Day if you & Bonnie want to fly to Indiana!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Crystal...fabulous picture!!!! Wonder how far it is from here to indiana?? Four dogs in a car??? :smilie_tischkante: 

Anyway, love the picture of all three pups! Jett is exceptionally handsome :wub:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Gorgeous picture of your 3 babies!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh how cute they all look, your very lucky they are just adorable.


----------

